# Private Messages



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok, I must be really stupid...but I've just spent a great deal of time trying to find the saved (or even sent) Private Messages with no success.

I see that PMs are now referred to as "conversations", and I have been through the "conversations" list and found all the received messages, but nothing else.

Also seem to be having trouble finding a link or anything that directs me to posts or threads of mine.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm having the same problems. Can't figure out how to see if there are new posts since the last time I've checked on threads I've been looking at and in general finding it very hard to get around.


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2016)

It would definitely be helpful if there were seperate inbox and sent folders for conversations !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2016)

If there are new posts you can find the info as the red rectangle with the number of new posts at the top bar next to the Alerts icon ( the Bell). If you click the red icon you will be moved to the recent posts.

If you need to see your posts move the cursor over your nick and from appeared menu choose the option Your Content. Also there is the Conversations one for accessing your PMs.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2016)

Wurger said:


> If there are new posts you can find the info as the red rectangle with the number of new posts at the top bar next to the Alerts icon ( the Bell). If you click the red icon you will be moved to the recent posts.
> 
> If you need to see your posts move the cursor over your nick and from appeared menu choose the option Your Content. Also there is the Conversations one for accessing your PMs.


While that's really helpful, it still doesn't address the fact that there are no seperate folders for sent/recieved PMs (now referred to as "conversations"), sent and received private messages are all in one long list.

The same goes for posts and threads. It appears that you have to go down the list of posts and figure out when you created a thread, there is no distinction between the two.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2016)

I see.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2016)

GrauGeist
thanks for that, I'm not sure the sent messages imported proper...I still have the data on old db, not gone.

Let me play around with the database and see what needs to be done.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2016)

horseUSA said:


> GrauGeist
> thanks for that, I'm not sure the sent messages imported proper...I still have the data on old db, not gone.
> 
> Let me play around with the database and see what needs to be done.


Thanks for checking on that and thanks for going to all this trouble to keep the forum going!

Have some bacon!


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2016)

And from me !

Wonder who is going to get the first rainbow


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2016)

rochie said:


> And from me !
> 
> Wonder who is going to get the first rainbow


Crap...I think I got the first rainbow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes you did Sir ​


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2016)

So henceforth you will be known as 'Zippy' ...... or would you prefer Bungle ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2016)

Airframes said:


> So henceforth you will be known as 'Zippy' ...... or would you prefer Bungle ?


Well Bungle was at least grey !

my bad, Bungle was not grey !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2016)

rochie said:


> Yes you did Sir ​


Ok, where's the "give poop" icon?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 16, 2016)

I vote with Dave I've finally figured out the "magnifying glass" icon to get to "Your Posts" but it is not the same as on the old forum which had "My Replies". Where every thread I had replied to was listed and threads with new posts were in boldface. Can we get a My Replies type button?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2016)

So are "conversations" private just like PM's?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2016)

Also at the bottom of the convo is a box you can check that allows anyone in the convo to invite anyone else to the convo as well.

Not sure if I like that. 

If a convo is indeed a private message, it should remain private. The other party should not be able to invite others to the convo.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So are "conversations" private just like PM's?


It appears to be, as I have looked through the "conversations" list and they are all past Private Messages and there doesn't appear to be any extra "privacy" settings for this feature.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2016)

mikewint said:


> I vote with Dave I've finally figured out the "magnifying glass" icon to get to "Your Posts" but it is not the same as on the old forum which had "My Replies". Where every thread I had replied to was listed and threads with new posts were in boldface. Can we get a My Replies type button?



Check this new setup https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/topics/activity

Your Activity link at top next to new posts


----------

